# Naturediet to Barking Heads



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello,
Felfel has been on Naturediet ever since she came to us three years ago. We are now changing her over to Barking Heads (for various reasons). I am doing the changeover based on the BH recommendation. But I am unsure about the quantity to feed her. Felfel weighs 9 kilos and I have been thinking about feeding her 100 to 120 grams per day. Does that sound right?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think around 120g sounds right, Lola was around this weight when she was fed BH and I gave 55-60g twice per day.

I would keep a close eye and feel in the first few weeks. The guide is just a guide and your better going on the individual dog and how they feel and look. Good poos are also an indicator of correct amount.


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Ruth. I will keep an eye on her poos as well as weight. It's just difficult to imagine that 120g per day are supposed to replace 390g of wet food. I have already started the change and am curious to see how it goes.

Has anyone else here changed from ND to BH?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I went the other way! Why are you changing out of interest? I changed because Nina got fussy and it was a transition to raw which both girls are now on. BH was great though saw them both through puppy hood up until 4 months ago, not a single issue. I just wanted to go raw and Nina was getting fussy.


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Three issues really. 1. The bad smell of ND: we have recently had several bad packs which we had to return. But also the good packages sometime have a nasty smell. And my children refuse to eat their breakfast when I open a pack of ND . 2. It is easier to handle dry food when travelling and so on. 3. I expect BH to be cheaper than ND while still a good quality food.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I went the other way! Why are you changing out of interest? I changed because Nina got fussy and it was a transition to raw which both girls are now on. BH was great though saw them both through puppy hood up until 4 months ago, not a single issue. I just wanted to go raw and Nina was getting fussy.


I went half the other way... Tilly was on barking heads until about a year old, then went off it (I imagine I would get bored of just eating dry kibble too!) so she now has half and half in each meal. I think Marion does something similar with poppy?

Have you tried your dog on barking heads yet? I know the reception in my house would _not_ be good if I changed from wet food to dry!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm totally Nature Diet now Lottie, love the stuff! Poppy is much happier on it than she was on the original kibble from the breeder (something like Woofits I think), any variety of Barking Heads or Lily's Kitchen kibble. I used to do half kibble half wet but I think her digestive system needs all or nothing 

She dances around all excited when I get the tubs out and is fixated on it while I make her sit and wait for her bowl (so cruel) and she thoroughly enjoys it, revisiting the bowl every so often to check for bits she missed. More importantly for me is that she is fulfilled by it (she was constantly hungry on kibble no matter what amount - I actually think she had a slightly upset tummy and her way of sorting it was to ask for more food) and the bone meal it contains sorted her dodgy anal gland issue and gave her reliably solid poos which no kibble ever did. 

I'd be very interested in Nutriment but haven't the freezer space (or hygiene levels probably ha!) so I'll happily put up with any smell ND may have to keep a happy Poppy (haven't noticed any smell though  just a bit like Spam which I quite like ha!).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'm totally Nature Diet now Lottie, love the stuff! Poppy is much happier on it than she was on the original kibble from the breeder (something like Woofits I think), any variety of Barking Heads or Lily's Kitchen kibble. I used to do half kibble half wet but I think her digestive system needs all or nothing
> 
> She dances around all excited when I get the tubs out and is fixated on it while I make her sit and wait for her bowl (so cruel) and she thoroughly enjoys it, revisiting the bowl every so often to check for bits she missed. More importantly for me is that she is fulfilled by it (she was constantly hungry on kibble no matter what amount - I actually think she had a slightly upset tummy and her way of sorting it was to ask for more food) and the bone meal it contains sorted her dodgy anal gland issue and gave her reliably solid poos which no kibble ever did.
> 
> I'd be very interested in Nutriment but haven't the freezer space (or hygiene levels probably ha!) so I'll happily put up with any smell ND may have to keep a happy Poppy (haven't noticed any smell though  just a bit like Spam which I quite like ha!).


I use two drawers in my freezer for nutriment. You probably have a lot of stuff in your freezer you don't actually need, I found this and now have enough for nutriment and the frozen goods we need, which is mainly coffee beans, veg and maybe the odd frozen home cooked leftovers. 

The packs of nutriment are perfect size and I can fit 12 in each drawer. It's great. As for hygiene, I just wash their bowls straight after, the way I would our stuff after dinner (or chuck them in dishwasher).

Just do a freezer clear out Mazza!  it's no more expensive than naturediet btw.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

cplove said:


> Three issues really. 1. The bad smell of ND: we have recently had several bad packs which we had to return. But also the good packages sometime have a nasty smell. And my children refuse to eat their breakfast when I open a pack of ND . 2. It is easier to handle dry food when travelling and so on. 3. I expect BH to be cheaper than ND while still a good quality food.


Fingers crossed it goes down well


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, I started last night, with the %25 rule. So far she loves it. I have to say though that lately she had started to show less interest in ND. But she is very excited about BH and eats that first and then moves to ND. However, I noticed that this morning's poo was much bigger and smellier (tmi). They are solid on ND and no smell. I have the bad feeling that poo wise ND will be superior to BH


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I use two drawers in my freezer for nutriment. You probably have a lot of stuff in your freezer you don't actually need, I found this and now have enough for nutriment and the frozen goods we need, which is mainly coffee beans, veg and maybe the odd frozen home cooked leftovers.
> 
> The packs of nutriment are perfect size and I can fit 12 in each drawer. It's great. As for hygiene, I just wash their bowls straight after, the way I would our stuff after dinner (or chuck them in dishwasher).
> 
> Just do a freezer clear out Mazza!  it's no more expensive than naturediet btw.


Unfortunately my freezer is always full Ruth, a drawer for bread, one for home made meals, one for veg and one for meat/Quorn (I'm veggie) and naughty things like burgers and fish fingers  If I win the lottery I'll redesign the kitchen and get something huge


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, sorry cplove (I'm so self obsessed) good luck!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Unfortunately my freezer is always full Ruth, a drawer for bread, one for home made meals, one for veg and one for meat/Quorn (I'm veggie) and naughty things like burgers and fish fingers  If I win the lottery I'll redesign the kitchen and get something huge


Do you think I'm abnormal for not using the freezer for anything other than veg? Everyone I know has a packed freezer.. I don't have any tins either


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

cplove said:


> Yes, I started last night, with the %25 rule. So far she loves it. I have to say though that lately she had started to show less interest in ND. But she is very excited about BH and eats that first and then moves to ND. However, I noticed that this morning's poo was much bigger and smellier (tmi). They are solid on ND and no smell. I have the bad feeling that poo wise ND will be superior to BH


Yes, the poos on dry food are not good!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Do you think I'm abnormal for not using the freezer for anything other than veg? Everyone I know has a packed freezer.. I don't have any tins either


Not at all, well you don't need the bread drawer for a start! I have tinned toms and lots of pulses but not much else in a tin.......I bet your cupboards are full of pot noodles aren't they? You've not renounced them on here yet........


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Not at all, well you don't need the bread drawer for a start! I have tinned toms and lots of pulses but not much else in a tin.......I bet your cupboards are full of pot noodles aren't they? You've not renounced them on here yet........


 what are pot noodles? 

Anything that goes or grows, that's my motto. Although, my winter belly from last year didn't come off on the summer, too much wine! So I need to make am extra effort now to lose the winter and summer extra layer before this winter


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I believe Nutriment now do a 'light' option


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I believe Nutriment now do a 'light' option


I'm telling you, my dogs eat a better primal diet than I do! The thought has crossed my mind  it's the smell of the tripe that gets me and the little heart valves that haven't been blitzed enough that stop me in my tracks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! They haven't replicated those in my Quorn mince yet.....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marion, it maybe worth you looking to see if there is a Nutriment stockist near you, I am one now, although I don't have a huge amount I always have some and can order more quickly - I sell the meals for the same price as on the website but people who buy from me do not have to pay delivery and I have no minimum order, so if someone just wants a few tubs they can have that - maybe worth seeing if anyone local does the same? they have a list of stockists/retailers on their website.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Marion, it maybe worth you looking to see if there is a Nutriment stockist near you, I am one now, although I don't have a huge amount I always have some and can order more quickly - I sell the meals for the same price as on the website but people who buy from me do not have to pay delivery and I have no minimum order, so if someone just wants a few tubs they can have that - maybe worth seeing if anyone local does the same? they have a list of stockists/retailers on their website.


Is there anything in it for you?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Dawn, do you get much demand? I'd kind of feel more secure having a freezer full though, it's my siege mentality  My grandparents had a whole wardrobe full of just tinned food and jam and some tins had blown they were that old   !!!


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

A short follow-up in case someone else finds this information useful: We have now been on Barking Head for over a year and are very happy. No noticeable changes which I take to be a positive sign. She used to have one box of Naturediet per day which I replaced with 100 to 120 grams of Barking Head. This has worked out very well, as she has not lost or gained any weight


----------

